# Frustrated!!!



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi i dont know if i am posting this in the right place but have spoke to Debs and she will move me if it wrong  

DF and i have been ttc for nearly 18 months now and i am getting very frustrated with the docs!! I have had some tests done already which have all come back fine. I had LH/FSH, thyroid, testosterone, and some others which i cant remember   anyway mine have come back all ok and i am ovulating! The doc then said i will now sort out a SA test for your DF, i thought that this would be a quick thing but obviously not! 6 weeks later we are still waiting, we were then told that it wouldnt be able to be done until november!! So we have now looked in to going private as they dont seem to be doing anything for us!

We have looked online and found a clinic in coventry, so we have emailed them and are awaiting a reply. So the reason i am posting on here is to find out what experiences others have had with going private, what they have found better private or not and any advice that anyone can offer me as i feel we are not getting anywhere!

Thank you so much, will look forward to hearing from you

Liz x x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Liz

Surely your df's gp should be able to refer him to have a sa without much problems, mine went to see the doc and said can he have one done since we were ttc for some time now, and since you have been ttc for that length of time surely they should listen to you ~ I personally would phone them back, make an appt for your df to see the gp and ask them while he is in there.  

Sorry that they are messing you about like that.  Express how hard it is for the both of you, go in there with tears rolling down, they might be sympathetic then. 

Good luck !


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi lizzy,

I sent my DP to GP who gave him the little pot and instructions   He then (a couple of weeks later without telling me   ) Took it to the hospital, i think you get an hour. If you ask GP how long it will take to get results back you should be able to get them from him. Thats what we did i think we had to wait 2 weeks. Then asked for a copy so we could take it with us to next app without haveing further wait for him to request it.

Good luck hun

Nikki xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my DH did his thru GP too.  given the pot and then its a mad dash from sample being done to get it to hospital or where ever in an hr!  not easy when we didn't have a car and hospital in a complety differnt town.  
We didn't have to wait at all one of 1st things GP did when we went about TTC. Seems very odd you have to wait so long


----------

